# Soy sauce and beer in a steak marinade?



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

My neighbor takes less expensive cuts of meat and marinades them in a marinade that his girlfriend says includes soy sauce and beer but even she doesn't know what else he puts in there.  Has anyone ever heard of a marinade that includes these two ingredients that tenderizes the meat so it just melts in your mouth?  Or even something similar.  I like the taste of the soy sauce but my DD doesn't like eating meat marinated in beer.  Don't know that I blame her and I'm probably glad she doesn't like the taste since she's 16 and too many 16 year olds do like the taste of beer.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't think there'd be a lot of beer flavor in the marinade if it also includes  soy sauce.  You might want to include some minced garlic and an acid, such as lemon juice of some sort of vinegar to further tenderize the meat.  Sounds like a good marinade.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

Would Worcestershire be an acid or would maybe sherry vinegar work or would it clash with the soy?  I love Worcestershire sauce on my steak.  Never tried sherry vinegar, but I have a bottle.  I'm looking to buy cheaper cuts but not have to chew each bite an hour at a time, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2007)

Worcetershire sauce can be added, but it will only add flavor.  You need an acid such as lemon juice or some sort of vinegar.  Go ahead and add the sherry vinegar...it is, after all vinegar.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 21, 2007)

This has both ingredients & can be used as a marinade as well.  See what you think:

Beer Barbecue Sauce Or Marinade


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Katie and Amy.  

Katie ~ would the sherry clash with the beer?  

Amy ~ that looks good but I would probably leave out the chili sauce.  Thanks for finding that.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2007)

You won't see any appreciable  conflict.  The taste of sherry is somewhat less in its vinegar form.


----------



## abandonship (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen beef (especially for fajitas) marinated in soy and coca cola. The beer sounds interesting, but I am suspicious of the flavor... On the other hand, it may be tasty. I suspect that the carbonation has a bit to do with the tenderizing of the meat.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

I have to say, the beer almost scares me because I know what beer tastes like after just a night in the fridge, even open coke tastes yuck after a night in the fridge.  The meat was just so tender I want that recipe and he won't tell>


----------



## *amy* (Oct 21, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> I have to say, the beer almost scares me because I know what beer tastes like after just a night in the fridge, even open coke tastes yuck after a night in the fridge. The meat was just so tender I want that recipe and he won't tell>


 
Soften him up with a few beers.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 21, 2007)

Cooking with beer is definitely a "get what you pay for" adventure.
If you use Bud, Coors, Miller, Milwaukee's Best or any of the other 
"mainstream" beers, you will get some beery bitter flavors... yuck!

Instead, try an IPA or Pale Ale for a nice fruity flavor.... 
A bold Black and Tan, Stout or other dark beer is a nice addition to bold foods.... 
I have a plan for a Chocolate Stout and some chili.....

Next time you are in the beer section, look for SARANAC brand beer. They provide
a nice and accurate description of their beers' flavor notes on the neck label.
Read a few of them and you might get some ideas for beer cooking that surprise
you!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 22, 2007)

Marinades like that provide flavor, but don't really tenderize the meat.

read about marinades and meat here


----------

